# Sarge customs



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

After all the talk about sarge customs I have to try one. I am looking for a wading rod to throw touts with mainly. Which one be the best all around rod to throw touts and corkys? What sarge custom rod do you have and what do you throw with it?


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

The hassle. Very versatile rods. I can throw touts/tops/maniac mullets and corkies all day. Very good action and overall a very excellent rod. Easily the best rod I've ever had. Not to mention its very light


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

No Hijack just a quick question... How is it a "custom" rod if they are stocked on shelves?? "Custom" to me means there is not another like it/ it's build to my exact specs,size,color,weight,action...etc (BillyStix is what i call custom)


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

speckboi said:


> The hassle. Very versatile rods. I can throw touts/tops/maniac mullets and corkies all day. Very good action and overall a very excellent rod. Easily the best rod I've ever had. Not to mention its very light


Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for. There will definitely be some maniac mullets on the end of it!


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

jtbailey said:


> No Hijack just a quick question... How is it a "custom" rod if they are stocked on shelves?? "Custom" to me means there is not another like it/ it's build to my exact specs,size,color,weight,action...etc (BillyStix is what i call custom)


You can call the shop and they can tweak things for you. I have a M.O.A.R. (Mother Of All Rods) from Sarge Customs. He usually has the grips that go from grip to blank to grip, and I am not a huge fan of those, so I asked Sarge to put a long cork handle on it for me. I am also a fan of a longer rod, so he put it on a 7'6" blank for me, along with the usual custom name on it. If you call the shop they will do any type of custom thing you want done to it. I throw touts, corkies, tops, and strictly fish Sabine Lake and the gulf waters out of Sabine Lake. Sarge suggested the MOAR and it has been everything I have wanted.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

For me it's the "PRIEST". Super sensitivity. Great for touts, small tops (spook jr.) and corkys.


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

jtbailey said:


> No Hijack just a quick question... How is it a "custom" rod if they are stocked on shelves?? "Custom" to me means there is not another like it/ it's build to my exact specs,size,color,weight,action...etc (BillyStix is what i call custom)


You make a very valid point but I have to say you can call him and tell him how you want it wrapped etc. Also when I was talking to him about my hassle I wanted a slightly longer rod and he said he can make the hassle longer. So if you have different request for how your rod is built or what length your looking for I'm sure he can work with you


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

jtbailey said:


> No Hijack just a quick question... How is it a "custom" rod if they are stocked on shelves?? "Custom" to me means there is not another like it/ it's build to my exact specs,size,color,weight,action...etc (BillyStix is what i call custom)


Sarge IMHO is Definetely Custom. He makes the rods to your specs. He was at the Houston Fishing show with an order pad to be sure he customized it to your specifications. Sure, he had pre made custom rods at the show but that's how he advertises his different makes/actions/reel seats/grips/etc. He'll also cut the blank to whatever length u like. "You" choose all of the above. You also can choose the main color/stripe color/measurement color. He even had custom collegiate rods at the show for the fanatics as well as custom rod racks. don't know what could make it more custom. Just my .02.


----------



## salty_caveman (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a custom sarge rod, a Freebird built to my specs to match my Shimano core


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

I'm with Charlie. My go to Sarge Rod is a Priest that I use for plastic, small tops and spoons. I also have a Freebird that is great for bigger topwaters, corkys and swim baits. Both are extremely sensitive, light and tough.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*If that ain't custom...*

I got me a "FREEBIRD" 6'3&2/8" blank w cork on the front and synthetic on the back grip separated by 4&1/8". All black.....

If that ain't custom I'll kiss your *****..... .


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys I'm in NO WAY bashing Sarge rods, I've never even held one in my hands. I was truely trying to learn the difference between all these rods i see and hear about. Several of you have answered my question, and i thank ya'll for your help.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

JShupe, your are right, that's Custom, I have the Wings, and I think its the cheet, SS and jrs and corkys,
I called Sarge and we talked and he sent me pics of Colors and I like the Margarita green, and I explained the issues I have with my hands and I like a shorter rod, Bam he hooked me up, then we had a small issue 
Meeting up to pick up my rod, well he drove from Port Arthur to Anahauc to drop off my rod.That is what I call Customer Service.If you look at his web site my Wingman is pictured with my name.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

SMOOTH DOG! It's 6'5" and sweet!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I usually throw a 6'3", but have to admit, I like the way that 6'7" Boss feels matched with my Core100...more importantly....I liked the way it fealt and handled actually catching fish!


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

I also build Custom Rods and I looked at some of Sarge Rods the other day and I was impressed with his work. They are very Custom and he will build whatever you want. He doesnt put all that fancy wrap on his Rods because it adds weight and it seems that everyone wants a great durable Rod that is light. If I didnt build my own I would buy one from Sarge and I dont even know the guy.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

fishntx62 said:


> I also build Custom Rods and I looked at some of Sarge Rods the other day and I was impressed with his work. They are very Custom and he will build whatever you want. He doesnt put all that fancy wrap on his Rods because it adds weight and it seems that everyone wants a great durable Rod that is light. If I didnt build my own I would buy one from Sarge and I dont even know the guy.


I build rods and have for over 20 years. I met Sarge a couple of times and was so impressed with him, his rods and his great attitude about rodbuilding that I bought one of his Freebird rods. I have a new Core 50 to put on it and will be using it strictly for top water lures.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

I have The Hassle that he custom made for me with custom colors to match my super tuned Core50 MG7. UNBELIEVABLE rod!!. I can fish tops, and soft plastics with no problem and its crazy light and sensitive I can feel every nibble. I'll be ordering a custom Priest shortly. I was at the boat show and went around to see all the rods and none of them were as light as Sarge's rods which is what I was looking for and when he showed me a video of him and his buddy lifting up a 30# big ugly out of the water with the rod, that sold me. Now that I'm fishing with one, its DEFINITELY my go to rod.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Sisco Kid said:


> JShupe, your are right, that's Custom, I have the Wings, and I think its the cheet, SS and jrs and corkys,
> I called Sarge and we talked and he sent me pics of Colors and I like the Margarita green, and I explained the issues I have with my hands and I like a shorter rod, Bam he hooked me up, then we had a small issue
> Meeting up to pick up my rod, well he drove from Port Arthur to Anahauc to drop off my rod.That is what I call Customer Service.If you look at his web site my Wingman is pictured with my name.


Wingman, sorry little keys.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I want one of each! LoL


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Go by and visit him to see what he thinks. 

There a lot of different rods and rod lengths out there and it makes a different if you are 5'6" vs 6'6", wade, fish out of a boat. 

If you are going to pay for a custom rod then go by and talk a while to see what "custom" for you is in sarge's opinion then go try one to see how it feels to you and after you get the right blank then decide what you want far as type of handle and length. There are lots of decisions to make on a custom rod.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarge Rods are certainly customs, and the Hassle platform would be a good place for you to start. The various models are just that, jumping off places to get you where you want to be. Sarge is one of the nicest guys in the business, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

He is custom, He just builds some, one by one, by hand to put on the shelf at places like Dailys. Built like "most" people would want them designed.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I went to johnnys sporting good to pick one out bc I had another rod I was trading in towards a sarge custom. There wasn't a lot to choose from but ended up with this beauty.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I looked and handled Sarge's rods at the boat show and they are light and really nice rods. Wll built. The final price is what I had a problem with. They were $400 to $450. That seemed pretty expensive to me. I have several of Billy's WaderStix and they are a little heavier (maybe an ounce), but not much and a lot less expensive ($250-$300 is what I paid)....even with the shipping. Both seem to be great rods. 
The difference I have noticed is Billy's WaderStix rods have spiral eyes and Sarge's rods have all top eyes. That does make a difference when fighting a fish and maybe some when casting. Billy doesn't start a rod until he has talked to you and maybe the same is true with a Sarge rod (usually).
Just my 2 cents. They seem to both be GREAT rods!


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Sarge's rods at the show were only $300, not sure where you got the 4-450 figure. The most expensive rods he had there were $375 because of limited quantity. As with most products and services, you get what you pay for. I choose Sarge Customs!


wannaBfishin said:


> I looked and handled Sarge's rods at the boat show and they are light and really nice rods. Wll built. The final price is what I had a problem with. They were $400 to $450. That seemed pretty expensive to me. I have several of Billy's WaderStix and they are a little heavier (maybe an ounce), but not much and a lot less expensive ($250-$300 is what I paid)....even with the shipping. Both seem to be great rods.
> The difference I have noticed is Billy's WaderStix rods have spiral eyes and Sarge's rods have all top eyes. That does make a difference when fighting a fish and maybe some when casting. Billy doesn't start a rod until he has talked to you and maybe the same is true with a Sarge rod (usually).
> Just my 2 cents. They seem to both be GREAT rods!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I believe the most you could spend would be 400.00 if you went with an aluminum reel seat. I might be wrong though. 

Shupe...call me when you can get away...we'll go test em out!


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

wannaBfishin said:


> I looked and handled Sarge's rods at the boat show and they are light and really nice rods. Wll built. The final price is what I had a problem with. They were $400 to $450. That seemed pretty expensive to me. I have several of Billy's WaderStix and they are a little heavier (maybe an ounce), but not much and a lot less expensive ($250-$300 is what I paid)....even with the shipping. Both seem to be great rods.
> The difference I have noticed is Billy's WaderStix rods have spiral eyes and Sarge's rods have all top eyes. That does make a difference when fighting a fish and maybe some when casting. Billy doesn't start a rod until he has talked to you and maybe the same is true with a Sarge rod (usually).
> Just my 2 cents. They seem to both be GREAT rods!


Purchased one at the show. $300 and its being customized. AND, I told Sarge I didn't mind the shipping charges it was no big deal. He then said he was coming to Austin in April and would meet me to deliver the rod (no charge!). Stand up guy for sure. From reading this thread over and over I think I'm going to call him and tell him to build and bring me the Freebird as well...


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Great Rods and Great Guy!!! I have two of them and Love them!!!! I have two custom priests!!! Heres the pictures from this weekend!! He even met me to deliver them!!! Great Rods!!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I believe the most you could spend would be 400.00 if you went with an aluminum reel seat. I might be wrong though.
> 
> Shupe...call me when you can get away...we'll go test em out!


That's a big 10-4, at Disney been here for 8 days ready to be back in Texas.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

Just bought a sarge "the priest" never spent that kinda money on a rod before so it took me awhile and it was well worth it I triesnit out that night and morni. Whipped a few upperslot reds in the boat no problem feels great chunkin topwaters and corkies as well


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I got a hassle for my chickenboys. Really like it. Plan to get a moar someday. Have it paired with chronarch ci. Great wading set up.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Freebird.....is it. Love it


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I now have a FREEBIRD and love it, Custom, yes it is, my Texas Wade Stick, Ted White and Blue, ill throw anything with it.

Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Red

Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

*My Sarge Customs*

I have 2 Sarge custom rod's, the 1st one is a WINGMAN @6'2" and 2nd one is a M.O.A.R. @6'9" and they are the best I own period !!!! And I've collected quite a few rod's during 30 plus yrs of coastal fishing. Although I can only speak of my collection in terms of an inshore strictly arsenal. The quality in Sarge's blank's and components are the difference. The only other details of the build is for balance and lightness and yet at the same time, durability and toughness is way ,way, more important in performance than cosmetic custom details such as wrap and rodpaper.. Just my 2cents...


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Rodsdiesel62 said:


> I have 2 Sarge custom rod's, the 1st one is a WINGMAN @6'2" and 2nd one is a M.O.A.R. @6'9" and they are the best I own period !!!! And I've collected quite a few rod's during 30 plus yrs of coastal fishing. Although I can only speak of my collection in terms of an inshore strictly arsenal. The quality in Sarge's blank's and components are the difference. The only other details of the build is for balance and lightness and yet at the same time, durability and toughness is way ,way, more important in performance than cosmetic custom details such as wrap and rodpaper.. Just my 2cents...


Yeah I don't really look for aesthetics I look for a great performer like ugly stik 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

dinodude said:


> Yeah I don't really look for aesthetics I look for a great performer like ugly stik
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*If you want to compere one UGLY STICK rod with any SARGE CUSTOM RODS,you don' t know nothing about fishing rods my friend.....*

And maybe you must learn a lot about saltwater fishing and tackle.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

JShupe said:


> That's a big 10-4, at Disney been here for 8 days ready to be back in Texas.


I'm in, boys

I own two Sarge rods Lol


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Fixin to get my 3rd!!!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

First, Big Kudos to both Sarge and Billy as small business guys doing their thing in a high quality way. Lots of fans for both.

I own Sarge's Freebird and one of Billy's white MHX spirals. Also a bunch of Josh's H&Hs, a dozen old AllStars and a few Castaways and some Shimano offshore stuff.

I will reach for that Freebird 100 times before I grab the BS. Just something about the lightness and sensitivity of the Freebird that I really like. I would happily trade the BS for another rod from Sarge.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

wingman with a chronarch for me


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

MOAR 843 cut to 6'7 with a Revo Premier for me

Prob going to get the MOAR 844 cut to 6'7 next


----------

